# Who’s Cycling this morning?



## davelincs (6 Mar 2021)

I will be getting ready soon , just gave the bike the once over, going to get changed after a cuppa,it’s a better morning hardly any wind n easterly though, I will riding around lincolnshire 45/50 miles.
enjoy your ride out
cheers


----------



## cheys03 (6 Mar 2021)

not I, freezing temps overnight, studded tyres not fitted to bike (and can’t be bothered to swap them again) and only the main roads are gritted round here. These are my excuses 🙂
Enjoy your ride, sounds good 👍


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

Out in a bit; off to Holmfirth whilst my son does his usual Saturday training ride up/down Holme Moss.


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2021)

Nope


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2021)

No , unfortunately my cycling mojo is AWOL and I've lost interest.


----------



## shnjmsn (6 Mar 2021)

Inevitably..........though still on the sofa with coffee ! The bike is out and ready, but it's cold and frosty here, and the house is warm......... Been back in shorts in the sunny south for the last 2 weeks, I may have to temporarily put them back in the drawer today ! 

Shortly I'll shift myself.......... probably ! 2nd ride out after a decent service on Thursday to start the Spring off, so the bike will feel lovely, and I'll stop for a takeaway coffee and cake, and I'll feel a lot better ! ................ I'm very good at sitting on the sofa and planning long cycling trips for the summer !


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2021)

I'm waiting until tomorrow it's supposed to be a better day


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

Me, just having a second cup of green tea. Gritted roads to start then non gritted a bit later as it warms up. Sunday I tend to go for a walk unless my wife wants a ride.


----------



## Joffey (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I'm waiting until tomorrow it's supposed to be a better day



That's the second ride of the weekend for us. Son no. 2 likes The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster's double fried egg sandwiches, so he's off there for the 3rd Sunday in a row - out slow, back fast. Me? I ride the route, albeit out fast with him/back slow as back-up as it's not that 'local'.


----------



## lazybloke (6 Mar 2021)

Not today. The 4 of us are going to the local RHS garden this morning. And - unusually for me - work this afternoon.
Tomorrow looks good.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2021)

Done my 24 today, arrived hime just as the OP was hitting "enter". A half arsed excuse for a utility ride - some post for Daughter #3 had come to my house so I rode over and slipped it through her letter box.


----------



## rivers (6 Mar 2021)

I'll pop on zwift in a bit and do a bit of workout. Social ride tomorrow with one of my friends.


----------



## Moodyman (6 Mar 2021)

Off for a run in a bit and some weights. Proper exercise, none of this poncy cycling malarkey.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Mar 2021)

Going out a bit later but just locally. Rather hot at the mo.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> I will be getting ready soon , just gave the bike the once over, going to get changed after a cuppa,it’s a better morning hardly any wind n easterly though, I will riding around lincolnshire 45/50 miles.
> enjoy your ride out
> cheers


I went out at 6am and did ten miles just to check that my new rear wheel bearings on the MTB were properly adjusted.

I couldn't ride the road bike because some idiot has glued a nail onto the front mech.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Mar 2021)

Moodyman said:


> Off for a run in a bit and some weights. Proper exercise, none of this poncy cycling malarkey.


Cycling is a bit poncy now you come to mention it.

In a couple of months, I'm looking forward to doing proper man stuff like getting pissed down the pub and eating pork pies.

Meanwhile, poncy cycling it is..


----------



## Baldy (6 Mar 2021)

Just back from a 20 mile ride, lovely sunny day and not much wind. Had to take my car in to the bodyshop, prat clipped the wing at work. So cycled home from Falkirk via the back lanes. Happy boy now.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2021)

Nah 
finished work at 2.15 am , just got up and mrs ck off to work so i have the kids to look after .
I plan to ride tomorrow


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2021)

Nope. Foot still playing up and painful getting shoes on. I'm not resting it enough. Still did over 3000 steps yesterday so really need to do nothing.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

I was out before 6.45 am this morning


----------



## Juan Kog (6 Mar 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Nah
> finished work at 2.15 am , just got up and mrs ck off to work so i have the kids to look after .
> I plan to ride tomorrow


Just shut them in the cupboard under the stairs , then go out .


----------



## mjr (6 Mar 2021)

Bit cold. Might pop out after watching the racing live.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Mar 2021)

Pleasant 35 miler first thing this morning. It was noticeable how the air temperature changed from one area to another with no obvious change in elevation.


----------



## Kajjal (6 Mar 2021)

Just been to the cake shop and bought a few fancy cakes 

Waiting for one to go down with coffee and will then be out on the mountain bike off road.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Mar 2021)

Kajjal said:


> Just been to the cake shop and bought a few fancy cakes
> 
> Waiting for one to go down with coffee and will then be out on the mountain bike off road.


Cup R Tea 'n a slice of cake please Sally.


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Mar 2021)

I would but my new meds are taking some getting used to - cycling while inhabiting a clumsy meat puppet with brain fog is probably not the best idea.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2021)

Nice pleasant morning outing covering 46 miles. Pleasing number of people out exercising in the sun. Still cold between 1-3C.


----------



## lane (6 Mar 2021)

Did 60k Wednesday and 30k yesterday. No cycling today but will do a walk. Ride tomorrow though.


----------



## Scotty55 (6 Mar 2021)

45 miles done today with my recently-retired mate. He still leaves me standing, despite having about 10 years on me. Uphill for the first part, then a stop for roll and sausage. Next main stop was to have one of Jim’s special coffees - a dash of bourbon thrown in. Cold didn’t seem so bad after


----------



## davelincs (6 Mar 2021)

Well 47 miles cold though not much wind which helped, plenty of cyclists out, lots of mud on the roads though I think the local councils are paying the farmers to resurface the roads for them, bike cleaned ready for tomorrow morning


----------



## Lovacott (6 Mar 2021)

Scotty55 said:


> ... then a stop for roll and sausage.


Did you eat the roll first or the sausage first? Was it a sausage roll or a sausage in a roll?


----------



## davelincs (6 Mar 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Cycling is a bit poncy now you come to mention it.
> 
> In a couple of months, I'm looking forward to doing proper man stuff like getting pissed down the pub and eating pork pies.



Good idea, but l will skip the pork pies 😀


----------



## Teamfixed (6 Mar 2021)

Not today but a 30 loop yesterday and Ms T.F's left foot nearly fell off... theres something about this coldness that kind of penetrates atm.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Mar 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> Just shut them in the cupboard under the stairs , then go out .


oldest is fine as coming on 14 but a 9 year old i wouldt trust him to look after as eldest is renowned for lashing out if he doesnt get his own way .
Anyway washed the bike for tomorrow , cleaned the bathroom, 3 loads of washing and made tea


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

First ride of 36 miles done, riding through constant traffic lines in Huddersfield. Where are all the people going?


----------



## Caperider (6 Mar 2021)

Went out today and rode about 6 miles on the trails by my house on my salsa bucksaw fattie! First ride outside since total left knee replacement ! 8 weeks ago ! I had the shat eatin' grin the whole time , even at 40° outside but it's sunny so that helped .


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Mar 2021)

According to mywindsock I spent something like 60% of my ride riding into a headwind, it felt like more.. Apart from that it was a lovely dry day to get out for an hour.


----------



## davelincs (7 Mar 2021)

Well I’m out again today, just wait for the porridge and coffee to settle, it’s a frosty start here ice on the bird baths, i will only be doing 25/30 miles , jane ( Mrs dl ) wants taking to B&Q this morning, so obviously I’m paying, enjoy you rides


----------



## Lovacott (7 Mar 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> According to mywindsock I spent something like 60% of my ride riding into a headwind, it felt like more.. Apart from that it was a lovely dry day to get out for an hour.


Just did a quick 20 minute whizz around the block on the MTB (just to check that everything is OK after a bit of repair work yesterday)

No cars about at all (not one single car, even on the mile of A39 I stitched into the route).

Pretty cold but not freezing with clear blue sky and zero wind.


----------



## Lovacott (7 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> Good idea, but l will skip the pork pies 😀


I'm pretty much a veggie nowadays but I'm not one of those veggies who get off the wagon on the whiff of bacon. My weakness is the Pork Pie.

I only eat four or five a year, but if I had them in the fridge, I'd eat at least one a day. Back in the days of the plastic display shelves on the bars in pubs (curled up processed cheese sandwiches and other such delights), last orders would be "two pints of snakebite and a pork pie please mate". 

You can't beat staggering home pissed whilst biting into a Melton Mowbray.


----------



## Rikolet (7 Mar 2021)

I did get out yesterday about lunchtime... to pick up my new bike! 

Cycle home 15 miles. 

LOVE IT!  

Definitely going out today, hope for 20-30 miles.


----------



## Kajjal (7 Mar 2021)

Rikolet said:


> I did get out yesterday about lunchtime... to pick up my new bike!
> 
> Cycle home 15 miles.
> 
> ...


Once it dries out a bit more it will be great off road as well. I do a 50 mile mainly off road ride on mine in the summer


----------



## Rikolet (7 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> First ride of 36 miles done, riding through constant traffic lines in Huddersfield. Where are all the people going?


Last week on the promenade, both, Wirral and Liverpool were a chocker! Questioned myself, are we really in lockdown!
Definitely will avoid it today!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

Just back from a lamb finding 31 miles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> First ride of 36 miles done, riding through constant traffic lines in Huddersfield. Where are all the people going?



Essential McDs


----------



## lazybloke (7 Mar 2021)

Didn't fancy riding in the hard frost this morning, but went out once the sun had done its thing.
Up Box Hill but not at speed - a _gentle_ circuit is about right for me at the mo


----------



## Big John (7 Mar 2021)

Although it was a tad cold this morning spring is def on its way. The icing on the cake was when the sun came out and suddenly the world's a better place, eh? Our countryside, whichever county you happen to be in, takes some beating. I've reached that age where if I see something breathtaking I stop and take it in and then move on. Walking is great exercise but our bikes allow us to see a whole lot more IMO.


----------



## snorri (7 Mar 2021)

No, but I'm not a morning person at this time of year, does going out in the afternoon count?
Did a leisurely 30km in dull but dry and calm conditions, saw one other cyclist today.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Mar 2021)

I failed, I continued to build the car, but milestones were reached


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2021)

52 miles today on a chilly morning , still trying to regain my power i lost over the winter lockdown


----------



## davelincs (8 Mar 2021)

cyberknight said:


> 52 miles today on a chilly morning , still trying to regain my power i lost over the winter lockdown



i know what you mean it disappears quicker than money in the LBS if you’re not careful


----------



## DCBassman (8 Mar 2021)

My new-to-me car has non-removable wheels, due to some idiot's previous work with a buzz gun, so must take it to the local guy who's the expert at getting them undone. Bike's in the car ready, so I'll get a total of 10 or 11 miles out of this and the return journey to collect the car later. Out at 8, will have to watch for slippy bits...


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Mar 2021)

Cycling to work! 
If I can remember where it is!


----------



## Tripster (8 Mar 2021)

Family ride yesterday and kit laid out ready for today on my own. Heavy rain stopped play and weeks forecast looks as Grim as Shamima Begums court case. Hopefully work holds off long enough to get out this week otherwise be a while before i see a UK road


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> Good idea, but l will skip the pork pies 😀


Oh no Vernon is looking down on you from cycling heaven and shaking his head.My first ride will be to Otley a coupleof lattes then a pie either from Weigmanns or Wilkinsons depends which queue is the shortest.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (8 Mar 2021)

Got in 32 miles yesterday morning but the weather turned and will likely be bad. My leg still recovering as well. Hope your ride was good.


----------



## Dwn (8 Mar 2021)

Fairly miserable 10 miles in the rain this morning. Potholes become invisible but are a very real menace - and driving standards go to pieces on rainy days. If I lived somewhere with a better climate than Glasgow, I think I would only cycle on dry days.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (8 Mar 2021)

Dwn said:


> Fairly miserable 10 miles in the rain this morning. Potholes become invisible but are a very real menace - and driving standards go to pieces on rainy days. If I lived somewhere with a better climate than Glasgow, I think I would only cycle on dry days.


Yeah I don't like riding in the rain. Mainly because I don't like my drive train getting dirty. My seatpost bag still smells from the last time I was caught in a heavy rain. I noticed the smell when I flipped my stem. Unfortunately I'm thinking I need to flip it back. I may have to do some wet weather riding as I don't see this parting very soon.


----------



## helenG (8 Mar 2021)

sounds good


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (9 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> Family ride yesterday and kit laid out ready for today on my own. Heavy rain stopped play and weeks forecast looks as Grim as Shamima Begums court case. Hopefully work holds off long enough to get out this week otherwise be a while before i see a UK road


Yeah seems like we have the same weather.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2021)

I will be, or maybe this afternoon. Have some fettling I ought to do first. Just waiting for it to warm a little


----------



## PaulSB (9 Mar 2021)

Heading out in to the damp and drizzle for a 45 miler.


----------



## davelincs (9 Mar 2021)

Well what a lovely morning here in Lincolnshire, it would be rude not to get out , especially with the weather forecast for the next few days , high winds and rain, have a good day if your off out


----------



## davelincs (10 Mar 2021)

So much for sunny Lincolnshire, possible gale force imminent by the looks of it, so It looks like a day for the trainer.
I hope the weathers better where you are


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> So much for sunny Lincolnshire, possible gale force imminent by the looks of it, so It looks like a day for the trainer.
> I hope the weathers better where you are


missed last night due to issues with brakes and im glad i did as it was gale force and chucking it down at home time , took bike to lbs today as i cant get the rear to work properly and i dont have the mental aptitude on night shift to fiddle with it .Tonight looks the same 
I could ride another bike but TBH i feel they are too nice to leave in a works bike shed , i need a cheap rigid mtb for back up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2021)

Heading out tomorrow.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (10 Mar 2021)

Sun broke this morning making me want to ride. My leg is still healing so not likely.


----------



## davelincs (11 Mar 2021)

i won’t be bothering out doors today, still blowing a Gale, with some rain
best get the bike set up on the trainer


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2021)

I'll be riding to work later, for a 11:00 start
It'll be a nice head-wind (& side-wind) at points

There's one exposed section overlooking our section of the Calder Valley, where (if the wind's this strong) breathing out is difficult!!!)

Hopefully, it'll be a belter of a tail-wind home, at 20:00!!


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (11 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> i won’t be bothering out doors today, still blowing a Gale, with some rain
> best get the bike set up on the trainer


Yeah the rain fell hard this afternoon.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (13 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> i won’t be bothering out doors today, still blowing a Gale, with some rain
> best get the bike set up on the trainer


Has rained every night this week. Hopefully the pattern is sunny in the morning and I will ride. Ride 60 miles or more. My leg feels mostly healed.


----------



## Lovacott (13 Mar 2021)

The wind is so strong here, I can see waves breaking in the river.

Bike ride deferred.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (13 Mar 2021)

Lovacott said:


> The wind is so strong here, I can see waves breaking in the river.
> 
> Bike ride deferred.


OH Noes.


----------



## davelincs (13 Mar 2021)

Same here I’m afraid to say, strong wind and rain, I will be setting the trainer up soon indoor cycling again 
Roll on those lazy hazy days of summer😀


----------



## shnjmsn (13 Mar 2021)

Still too windy here, not been out since Wednesday night ! Sill, supposed to be a bit calmer tomorrow and even calmer next week......... About time......!!


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2021)

Still off the bike with a dodgy foot. Getting better though.


----------



## Dwn (13 Mar 2021)

Just went out for a 34 mile out and back trip. Typically, the wind speed increased (against me) on the way back, and it also started to rain. Bit of a slog tbh


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2021)

Out earlier today before the Covid jab I've just had. Son no. 2 bailed on his Holme Moss climb because"I'm either getting soaked or blown over", so he got a flat tailwind-assisted KOM instead. 

Me? I got a flat so went up our local greenwayand ate cake at the café after getting a load of Turf zones.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (14 Mar 2021)

Dwn said:


> Just went out for a 34 mile out and back trip. Typically, the wind speed increased (against me) on the way back, and it also started to rain. Bit of a slog tbh


Sounds like the 32 mile rounder I do. The wind blasts me on the long stretch out and in the turns coming back. I had to wait out the rain this morning, but by late morning I was out for the first time in a week.



fossyant said:


> Still off the bike with a dodgy foot. Getting better though.


Get well soon. Had a fall last week and still recovering. My left calf strained possibly torn a bit. Being bone headed I went out last Sunday which was a mistake. Made the recovery longer I think. Still some soreness but the ride today was good. Not as fast as I have done but good.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

Just getting ready to go out


----------



## davelincs (14 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just getting ready to go out


That makes two of us


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (14 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> That makes two of us


That makes three of us.


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2021)

A bit early for me, especially as I’ve just done a 6 day week, I’m venturing out late morning. It’s a beautiful day!


----------



## mudsticks (14 Mar 2021)

It's mother's day.. 

So of course I'm going out.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just getting ready to go out


Back now


----------



## davelincs (20 Mar 2021)

Busy morning , should get out this afternoon weather permitting, hope it stays fine
have a good day


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2021)

Up and ready to go for March's Imperial Century ride.


----------



## davelincs (21 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Up and ready to go for March's Imperial Century ride.



How did it go Ian?

I will be out earlier today , hopefully


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> How did it go Ian?
> 
> I will be out earlier today , hopefully


Realy good. Weather wasn't too bad, it was very cold, though we had an appearance from the sun a few times.
Nice to see so many other cyclists enjoying the day too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

Will be off later for 1 to 1.5 hours with wife


----------



## davelincs (21 Mar 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Realy good. Weather wasn't too bad, it was very cold, though we had an appearance from the sun a few times.
> Nice to see so many other cyclists enjoying the day too.
> View attachment 579641



well done , a good ride, there was a few more yesterday afternoon up here in dull Lincolnshire
I will be attempting one next month when it warms up a bit, and the cafes are open


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> well done , a good ride, there was a few more yesterday afternoon up here in dull Lincolnshire
> I will be attempting one next month when it warms up a bit, and the cafes are open


Yep. Looking forward to cafes opening. We' had to have a graveyard bench picnic yesterday.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2021)

I was out early this morning, did some supply gathering cycled back made a sandwich and did fifteen miles of the Coastal trail. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Caperider (21 Mar 2021)

I rode about 8 miles on the flats at low tide .


----------



## Johnno260 (21 Mar 2021)

A nice 27 miles this morning on the Merida as I don’t use it during the winter, I forgot how much it makes me smile and it was their entry level bike.

Nice seeing the lambs everywhere.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2021)

Itll be late afternoon before I get todays ride in,


----------



## davelincs (23 Mar 2021)

I will be out a bit later today, I hope it brightens up a bit by then,


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Mar 2021)

I'm out in the afternoon on my old 1977 Dawes Galaxy. A very comfortable bike, I can understand why they are a classic tourer.


----------



## davelincs (24 Mar 2021)

Well I’m out again, would have gone out this morning but a team call from work, what a waste of cycling time


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Mar 2021)

I've been out again too, I couldn't resist the sunshine, so a trip to tatton park and surrounding area. Hopefully, I will build my fitness backup after the shorter winter rides.


----------



## davelincs (25 Mar 2021)

Should be out at lunch time , there seems to be a couple of hours when work goes dead, everyone must have an extended lunch, well that’s my theory any way, and that does include me as well 😀


----------



## Johnno260 (25 Mar 2021)

davelincs said:


> Should be out at lunch time , there seems to be a couple of hours when work goes dead, everyone must have an extended lunch, well that’s my theory any way, and that does include me as well 😀



haha I don’t know about extended lunch more like extended day as the American firm I work for can’t comprehend time zones haha


----------



## davelincs (30 Mar 2021)

Well after feeling not to good for the last few days, hopefully I will get out for a ride today, the weather forecast looks good


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Mar 2021)

I slept through my alarm 

Hopefully I will get a chance in my lunch break or after work


----------



## oldworld (30 Mar 2021)

Just getting our picnic packed and then off for a 40 miler with my wife. 
Lovely day so may swing past the coast and add a couple of miles. 
We're likely to go into lock down any moment so taking the opportunity while I can.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Mar 2021)

Went for early morning ride along coast path today, and got chatting to this retired gentleman, combining his love of cycling and sea fishing, brilliant


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2021)

It's looking very sunny, so an afternoon short ride is essential for my health and well being.


----------



## shnjmsn (30 Mar 2021)

A sunny 80 mile round trip to West Bay in Dorset for ice cream and coffee............Roads are certainly very busy again !!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnno260 (31 Mar 2021)

Got up at 5am to enjoy the silence.








Mornings are by far my favourite time to cycle.


----------



## davelincs (31 Mar 2021)

I’m out very soon, it’s warming up nicely again, the sun is just showing through the clouds, how nice it is to ride in shorts again


----------



## Fintious (31 Mar 2021)

Just got in from my first ride for about 8 weeks - legs were feeling it but was fantastic to be out in the sun. Nearly got swiped by a woman in a BMW who was checking herself in the rear view mirror whilst overtaking me.


----------



## Caperider (2 Apr 2021)

Fintious said:


> Just got in from my first ride for about 8 weeks - legs were feeling it but was fantastic to be out in the sun. Nearly got swiped by a woman in a BMW who was checking herself in the rear view mirror whilst overtaking me.



Its 1:00 am here in Boston .I hate that people do stupid stuff like that ! My wife rides about 25-28 miles at 5-5:30 every morning before work and I have her lite up like a Xmas tree. She has a helmet with a light on the adjuster band in back but they stopped making them .! WTF .safety first.I won't be riding with her for 8-9 weeks because I just had another total knee replacement. Very pleased.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

already been


----------



## Johnno260 (2 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> already been


I’m being a wimp and hoping it gets a little warmer haha


----------



## davelincs (4 Apr 2021)

After a few hectic days at work,I’m out this morning, I’m please the wind has dropped and changed direction


----------



## davelincs (5 Apr 2021)

I’ve just walked the dog in more or less terrible weather, strong northerly wind, snow ( not a lot of it though), I think it will be the trainer for an hour this morning


----------



## shnjmsn (5 Apr 2021)

I think it might be a sofa day Dave !


----------



## davelincs (5 Apr 2021)

shnjmsn said:


> I think it might be a sofa day Dave !



definitely, the snow settled for about 15 mins, the wind has not dropped


----------



## Tribansman (5 Apr 2021)

Dragging my lad out for a 4 mile ride in the light snow. Bitter wind but I've told him it's character building and continuing to eat his Easter chocolate is dependent on it


----------



## davelincs (8 Apr 2021)

So after the using the trainer for the last 3 days, hopefully I will be back on the road again this morning


----------

